# Win Xp Home Logon Failure: The user has not been granted the requested logon type



## QtoTheBall

*XP Home...Logon Failure: The user has not been granted the requested logon type at t*

I'm using 2 Win Xp Home edition computers. The one computer can connect to the other fine, and can see whatever documents i shared off that computer. The other computer however, when i try to connect in network it says Logon Failure: The user has not been granted the requested logon type at this time. In an earlier thread u guys described how to fix this, but ur method only works for XP Pro because Home Edition doesn't have Local Security Settings option under adm tools. I tried using registry fix "[HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa].restrictanonymous to zero (0)." and set it to zero but that doesn't work. Please any help that you could give would be much appreciated


----------



## QtoTheBall

I am running 2 computers with win xp Home edition, using microsoft file sharing too network. I can access the other computer in the network from my main comp, but when i get on the other computer, i get this logon message when i try to access main comp "Logon Failure: The user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer" I've made my account names the same, with same password, enabled guests accounts, tried the registry fix suggested in the last thread [HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa].restrictanonymous to zero (0)
to no avail. The fixed used in last thread doesn't work for XP home and only XP Pro. Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## phubeone

do both computers have the same login information (username and password)? If not add a user on the machine that you're trying to connect to to match the one you're connecting from. Also right click on the folder you are sharing and check the permisions.


----------



## QtoTheBall

Unfortunately I've already tried that, they both have the same user name and password, and i've already shared the drives on both computer. Thank you for ur help though, much appreciated


----------



## QtoTheBall

lucky me, i found the answer to my own question, but decided to post it just in case anyone else out there is having same problem with XP home. Thank u for ur help

Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer 

If you see this message the following should be done on the computer containing the shared files: 

Download the following and install it 

Windows Server 2003 Resource Kit Tools 
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=4544 

after installation is complete, click on: Start, All Programs, Windows Resource Kit Tools, Command Shell 

Then enter the following commands. (Attention: they are case sensitive.) 

net user guest /active:yes 
ntrights +r SeNetworkLogonRight -u Guest 
ntrights -r SeDenyNetworkLogonRight -u Guest 

The first command enables network access for Guest, the two subsequent ones change two different policies to allow network access for Guest.


----------



## johnwill

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## phubeone

Good to know, I'm sure I will run into this sometime.


----------



## trog

Well... I'm having the same problem w/ a customers machine. Win XP home edition... This fix has not worked so far. Although I was NOT able to get the second two commands listed above to work. Only the first one.

I've also tried the MS web page suggestions to uninstall & re-install file/print sharing to no avail.

The weird thing is this was working until a few days ago. However the machine was VERY infected w/ adware, and hijacking cr..p. It appears I have cleaned all of that off now but the network share issue really needs to be resolved.

So... any ideas are more than welcome. Thanks in advance!


----------



## fullmoon

*It Worked*

I had this problem connecting a new sony vaio to my PC spent hours trying to figure it out but the script done the job Thanks


----------



## t_p

QtoTheBall said:


> lucky me, i found the answer to my own question, but decided to post it just in case anyone else out there is having same problem with XP home. Thank u for ur help
> 
> Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer
> 
> If you see this message the following should be done on the computer containing the shared files:
> 
> Download the following and install it
> 
> Windows Server 2003 Resource Kit Tools
> http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=4544
> 
> after installation is complete, click on: Start, All Programs, Windows Resource Kit Tools, Command Shell
> 
> Then enter the following commands. (Attention: they are case sensitive.)
> 
> net user guest /active:yes
> ntrights +r SeNetworkLogonRight -u Guest
> ntrights -r SeDenyNetworkLogonRight -u Guest
> 
> The first command enables network access for Guest, the two subsequent ones change two different policies to allow network access for Guest.


I tried this command tool and now I just get "Access is Denied" instead of "Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer "


----------



## Gunn

Here is what worked for me to eliminate this error:

This policy needs to be set to remove the "Guest" account. 
Otherwise, you get an error:
"Login failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer"

Local Policies->User Rights Assignment
Deny access to this computer from the network
*S-1-5-21-3....
Guest
Support_3889...
Support_fddfa90

Once I did that, everything worked. That was the only change I had to make.


----------



## cuchulain126

*Login denied*

I have the same problem as the others posted above.

You suggested 'Local Policies->User Rights Assignment' but there is no 'Local Policies' choice in Administrative Tools (XP home). What am I missing?


----------



## spherecons

*XP Home logon problem*

A client of mine has a similar problem but I think she has been "hacked". Her PC refuses to let me logon (Local policy does not permit ...) and I cannot therefore get into the machine at all to fix the problem. I suspect a hacker has got in through terminal services and messed up the local policy settings. The machine is running XP Home. The only solution so far is to install a second version of WinXP and reinstall everything else - painful. If anybody out there has a better solution, I'd really appreciate it! Incidentally, I've tried opening in safe mode, but I still get turned back at the point of login.

Many thanks


----------



## johnwill

For XP-Home, boot into safe mode.


----------



## greenwebmaster

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING THE SCRIPT, QtoTheBall! I am so happy I would hug you if you were here! You put an end of hours of frustration for me & my cohort. WOW!


----------



## SwENo

*I Love U*

YOU ARE THE REASON I AM LIVING RIGHT NOW Q:heartlove


----------



## fantasymon

*Thank You*

This download worked like a charm!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## N3tw0rker

*I still need help*

I have applied the commands below and it will work for about an hour and then stop working again. Please let me know there is anything I need to do after I apply the commands. Thanks.

net user guest /active:yes 
ntrights +r SeNetworkLogonRight -u Guest 
ntrights -r SeDenyNetworkLogonRight -u Guest


----------



## johnwill

If it works, then stops working, I'd suspect some other issue or application changing settings. Have you done malware/spyware scans?


----------



## N3tw0rker

I have scanned my server with 2 different antivirus and 2 spyware apps and neither has found anything. If I leave the shared folder (on server) open on my pc the connection does not drop at all. It only gives me the "Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer" if I have the folder closed for an hour or so.


----------



## JeffInMass

*The fix works for 5 minutes*

I did what QtoTheBall suggested and it works for about 5 minutes. I now have to do those commands every time I want to print or access a file on my XP machine. I run AdAware and AOL spyware regularly, and eTrust AV. Any suggestions?


----------



## edelenva

THANKS SO MUCH QtoTheBall!!! Your solution worked just as you discribed. I have been trying to solve this issue for quite a while and finally it's fixed!


----------



## buddugan

*Another possible solution:*



QtoTheBall said:


> lucky me, i found the answer to my own question, but decided to post it just in case anyone else out there is having same problem with XP home. Thank u for ur help
> 
> Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer
> 
> If you see this message the following should be done on the computer containing the shared files:
> 
> Download the following and install it
> 
> Windows Server 2003 Resource Kit Tools
> http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=4544
> 
> after installation is complete, click on: Start, All Programs, Windows Resource Kit Tools, Command Shell
> 
> Then enter the following commands. (Attention: they are case sensitive.)
> 
> net user guest /active:yes
> ntrights +r SeNetworkLogonRight -u Guest
> ntrights -r SeDenyNetworkLogonRight -u Guest
> 
> The first command enables network access for Guest, the two subsequent ones change two different policies to allow network access for Guest.



Thanks very much! However, I have two XPs on my network and it helped only one. :sigh: I found out another solution for my other one and hopefully it will help others still struggling out there: :grin: 

1. Under run, type regedit.exe (the .exe is important)
2. When the registry editor appears, click HKEY(or hklm)_LOCAL_MACHINE.
3. Open the subfolder System.
4. Open Control inside System.
5. Click, don't open, Lsa, inside Control. You should see many registries on the right.
6. On the right, double-click restrictanonymous. (NOT restrictanonymoussam)
7. Value Data should be a 0. Base should be Hexadecimal.
8. Close out of the regedit.exe
9. Restart the computer.
10. Try to access the computer over the network when the computer fully boots up. 

Let me know if this helped anyone. :sayyes: 

QtoTheBall:

You should join Microsoft! Maybe give Bill Gates a few tips. :smile:


----------



## montynbrocky

after reading all the solutions including regedit and the windows resource tool kit .exe i finally fixed my problem i could kiss all the ppl that left there suggestions .Especially q to the ball ....i rang microsoft on the problem ...they said for $50 dollars we will help you #$%^ that ...thanks again


----------



## joebuck21

*QtoTheBall*

QtoTheBall, thank you very much for your fix to my problem. It works!!!! I don't know how the problem occurred (if it was a virus, Trojan, malware, or hack) but your solution worked. You are Great! This Web Site is Great!


----------



## caraudioboy5

*help*

Qtotheball or anyone who knows what this cmd promt server fix thing really does.

i used Qtotheball's fix on my host computer on my network which is running two xp computers that will only share one way. im still having the same problem i was before i used this fix, but know when i ping the computer that was having the problems the request times out. before using this fix it was at least receiving packets. does anybody know how to reverse this fix or just fix what it has done.

thanks 
brian


----------



## simplysoftware

*Um yeah, Brian, correct me if i'm wrong...*

The command you ran runs on windows xp home edition, probably some other versions like pro, but I don't think it runs on win2k, (the os you have listed on your profile). So that is why you now get a different mesage. To undo what has been done is fairly simple (I think), you should be able to work it out by what message you got when you typed it in, if you can list thoughs as a reply to this message I should be able to help you fix it.


----------



## Nivan

buddugan said:


> Thanks very much! However, I have two XPs on my network and it helped only one. :sigh: I found out another solution for my other one and hopefully it will help others still struggling out there: :grin:
> 
> 1. Under run, type regedit.exe (the .exe is important)
> 2. When the registry editor appears, click HKEY(or hklm)_LOCAL_MACHINE.
> 3. Open the subfolder System.
> 4. Open Control inside System.
> 5. Click, don't open, Lsa, inside Control. You should see many registries on the right.
> 6. On the right, double-click restrictanonymous. (NOT restrictanonymoussam)
> 7. Value Data should be a 0. Base should be Hexadecimal.
> 8. Close out of the regedit.exe
> 9. Restart the computer.
> 10. Try to access the computer over the network when the computer fully boots up.
> 
> Let me know if this helped anyone. :sayyes:
> 
> QtoTheBall:
> 
> You should join Microsoft! Maybe give Bill Gates a few tips. :smile:


OMG I LOVE YOU! Qto suggestion didn't work! Yours did! Wooo!


----------



## jstuppy

*Bless you, Bless you, Bless you, QtoTheBall !!!*

QtoTheBall

Your fix worked! I don't know what happened...I had a second computer I could print to and then one day it just stopped working. Using the tool and script you suggested I was able to see the properties for that printer on the 2nd computer finally. So far so good!

I noticed that there were several things in the print queue and there was an error printing on the first one. Tried deleting it and the 2nd showed a print error. Did the Windows built-in printer troubleshooting and got to the step where you try to print from a command prompt. Something like "echo hello CTRL-L..." etc. It printed! (despite the things in the queue). Then the troubleshooting wizard suggested checking the ports. The port for that printer was set to DOT4 or DOT04 -- something like that. I switched it to LPT1 and hit "Apply" and now everything prints...old and new.

I have no idea what happened from one day to the next and what things were going on in that 2nd system that caused things to get out of whack. But I can access the 2nd computer's printer now, it prints, and I'm happy!

John



QtoTheBall said:


> lucky me, i found the answer to my own question, but decided to post it just in case anyone else out there is having same problem with XP home.
> 
> Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer
> 
> Windows Server 2003 Resource Kit Tools
> 
> etc.


----------



## screaminfiero

I have tried EVERYTHING on this thread...nothing is breaking for me. Its driving me up the wall. I've searched high and low for something to work. Its the same for me I can get onto everyone elses computer..but they cant get on mine! I should definitly have no virus or spyware, I just had it professionaly cleaned. The only thing I can think of is maybe I can reinstall EVERYTHING OVER AGAIN!! I feel a migraine coming on.


----------



## screaminfiero

Ok, I lied...I have tried everything in here by itself, but I havent tried everything combined...I GOT IT WORKING, OMG...I seriously cannot believe how NOT userfriendly XP really is. I think I'd prefer 2000, or 98 over xp anyday. But hey thanks for your help.


----------



## Sue55

Bloody marvellous QToTheBall - I've been struggling with this problem forever. 

Now - can anyone tell me how to 'see' the contents of all the folders I have 'shared' and not just the contents of my 'Shared Documents'? I have given all the necessary permissions but access is denied in all directions (I have 3 computers on my home network). I'd be grateful for any suggestions...


----------



## snog

FOUND IT!
Ok, same problem as everyone else.....
2 computers, one laptop, both XP Pro
Dell to laptop, can't access
Laptop to Dell, no problem

I do not want to download scripts from MS from 2003...
SOLUTION:
Start/Control Panel/Administrative tools/Local Security Policy
1. Security options/Network access: CHANGE to classic, users logon as themselves
2. User Rights Assignment: Access this computer from the netowork: add (by typing) "Administrators"

This works if the user (me!) is admin on both machines. Haven't fully tried if it works yet, but sure do get access both ways for the first time since I started trying, yihaaa.
I've spent hours and hours trying to fix this, reading all forums on the net....

Good luck, hope it works for you.


----------



## simplysoftware

screaminfiero said:


> Ok, I lied...I have tried everything in here by itself, but I havent tried everything combined...I GOT IT WORKING, OMG...I seriously cannot believe how NOT userfriendly XP really is. I think I'd prefer 2000, or 98 over xp anyday. But hey thanks for your help.


LOL Go the mac, much better, rarely crashes if at all.
Never locks you out of files, or network shares...unless you want it to.
and the intel versions can run windows LOL.


----------



## johnwill

I guess that's why the Mac has 95% of the market.  No, wait! That's the inferior Windows machines. I wonder how that could happen? :4-dontkno


----------



## joeantispam

*Restrictanonymous does not stay = "0"*



buddugan said:


> Thanks very much! However, I have two XPs on my network and it helped only one. :sigh: I found out another solution for my other one and hopefully it will help others still struggling out there: :grin:
> 
> 1. Under run, type regedit.exe (the .exe is important)
> 2. When the registry editor appears, click HKEY(or hklm)_LOCAL_MACHINE.
> 3. Open the subfolder System.
> 4. Open Control inside System.
> 5. Click, don't open, Lsa, inside Control. You should see many registries on the right.
> 6. On the right, double-click restrictanonymous. (NOT restrictanonymoussam)
> 7. Value Data should be a 0. Base should be Hexadecimal.
> 8. Close out of the regedit.exe
> 9. Restart the computer.
> 10. Try to access the computer over the network when the computer fully boots up.
> 
> Let me know if this helped anyone. :sayyes:
> 
> QtoTheBall:
> 
> You should join Microsoft! Maybe give Bill Gates a few tips. :smile:


:4-dontkno I have two PC's both running XP Home. The setting restrictanonymous to "0" worked for one of the machines. However, the other machine changed restrictanonymous back to "1" by itself when restarted. I ran McAfee Antivirsus, but no virus found. Any suggestions how to prevent this? Thanks!


----------



## RunningEagle

This worked for me just this minute, after 2 weeks of surfing to no avail, so I joined TSF just to send my thanks. Well done buddogan. Sorry, QtoTheBall, yours didn't work. Great site, I'll be back.


----------



## menzie

Hi all,
I'm using Win XP Pro and I had the same problem, i.e. getting the err msg "Logon Failure: The user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer", but with a printer, and I found my answer in this forum. 
Here is what I did to solve the issue on the computer hosting the share:
1>I enabled guest account on the computer where the share was hosted
2>I removed the "guest" entry from 
Local Policies->User Rights Assignment
Deny access to this computer from the network
3>On the TCP/IP properties of your LAN connection, check "Authenticate as guest when user or computer information is unavailable"
That was it, its working fine now.

If you do not want to use the guest account, but still want access, then you have to perform the exact opposite steps and then you can get access using the username and password on the hosting computer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Fr4665

great fix ... i just had to note that this thread has 37xxx views thats 37 thousand !


----------



## martin_t

QtoTheBall said:


> lucky me, i found the answer to my own question, but decided to post it just in case anyone else out there is having same problem with XP home. Thank u for ur help


Well, thank you SO much! I, like so many other people, it seems, had this problem. I had been researching it for quite some time, and I expect we've all been to the same places Google pointed us to, but here was not one of the top hits - it needed a fairly general bit of the error message but also a very specific bit.

So, especially for Google:

"the user has not been granted the required logon type at this computer" Windows XP Home "user group policy"

Hope that does the trick.


I'd really like to know how you came across this solution.

My machine had just had XP Home re-installed. But it had been connected to the net without a firewall very briefly and I'd found a file called mtcls32.exe which seemed to be doing suspicious things. Although I've removed this it doesn't mean I didn't catch something else which caused the networking problem.


----------



## Calicoe

I'm adding my name to the list of all those that were helped by your solution. I have a desktop with Win XP Pro and a laptop with Win XP Home. 
I ran the resource kit on the WinPro PC and the 3 command lines and now my wife thinks I'm a genius.
Thanks
Pete


----------



## maritumbaga

*Thanks*

Thank you for the info about rktools. I have two PC on XP and had the same problem for a long time. Had tried other solutions as well and this one works... finally! Much appreciated! ray:


----------



## mt_thejet

hi pls help me, been hour upon hours!

im trying to connect my laptop to my pc to transfer files, (ideally both ways)
ive done the rktools and the other hexadecimal stuff and that.

the problem trying to connect to the pc from the laptop is that it tries to conenct to a guest account and asks for a password, what can i do?


----------



## johnwill

If you create an account on the machine with the shared resources with the same name/password as is used to logon to the client machine, it'll connect without the password prompt.


----------



## phorsenuf

*Thank you so much!*

I followed all the scripting procedures and I finally go it to work! I can't thank you enough. However, one one computer the value keeps changing back to 1. It switches to 0 but than in a few minutes it switches back.

How can I get this value to stay?

Thanks so much, you guys are a wealth of information!


----------



## johnwill

Sounds like some sort of security application that's attempting to limit registry changes. Maybe it's time to review what's running on that machine.


----------



## phorsenuf

One thing I haven't tried is to see when adaware was run last on it. So I thought maybe I should check that. Would that make a difference?


----------



## johnwill

Like I said, spyware/malware scans would be a good idea at this point.


----------



## totoot

buddugan said:


> Thanks very much! However, I have two XPs on my network and it helped only one. :sigh: I found out another solution for my other one and hopefully it will help others still struggling out there: :grin:
> 
> 1. Under run, type regedit.exe (the .exe is important)
> 2. When the registry editor appears, click HKEY(or hklm)_LOCAL_MACHINE.
> 3. Open the subfolder System.
> 4. Open Control inside System.
> 5. Click, don't open, Lsa, inside Control. You should see many registries on the right.
> 6. On the right, double-click restrictanonymous. (NOT restrictanonymoussam)
> 7. Value Data should be a 0. Base should be Hexadecimal.
> 8. Close out of the regedit.exe
> 9. Restart the computer.
> 10. Try to access the computer over the network when the computer fully boots up.
> 
> Let me know if this helped anyone. :sayyes:
> 
> QtoTheBall:
> 
> You should join Microsoft! Maybe give Bill Gates a few tips. :smile:


buddugan and QtoTheBall THANX a million for all your help. I'm not a 'puter boffin but I just love it, anyway I tried both methods and buddugan yours worked for me. QtoTheBall thanx for starting the thread, if you hadn't I would not of solved my problem.


----------



## phorsenuf

johnwill said:


> Like I said, spyware/malware scans would be a good idea at this point.


I ran adaware 2 times and removed the crap and went back in and changed the value to 0, but it swithed back to 1. Is there another program I could try running? Thanks so much!


----------



## johnwill

I suggest you post a HijackThis log in your HJT forum, you need to get rid of any malware before we can make much progress.


----------



## chrisw

So I have a Gateway desktop running XP SP2 and a Dell laptop running XP (I think SP2 but I'm not sure. It's from 2001) on a network. The desktop is wired, and the laptop is wireless... on the laptop I can view shared files from the desktop and print to the desktop printer... but I cannot access shared files from the laptop when on the desktop.

I tried the fixes here, but now I have a logon screen when I try to access the laptop through My Network Places... it shows a LAPTOP\Guest (uneditable) username and I have a password field which I obviously cannot fill in.

Help?


----------



## johnwill

Try creating a new thread with your issue, it's getting WAY too confusing with all these problems in one thread.


----------



## sachin.khedekar

*login failure : The user has not been granted the requested logon type at this comput*



QtoTheBall said:


> I'm using 2 Win Xp Home edition computers. The one computer can connect to the other fine, and can see whatever documents i shared off that computer. The other computer however, when i try to connect in network it says Logon Failure: The user has not been granted the requested logon type at this time. In an earlier thread u guys described how to fix this, but ur method only works for XP Pro because Home Edition doesn't have Local Security Settings option under adm tools. I tried using registry fix "[HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa].restrictanonymous to zero (0)." and set it to zero but that doesn't work. Please any help that you could give would be much appreciated


----------



## lungsucker

Hey guys,
Im having the same problem, except the computer with the shared files is win 2000. I tried downloading the wintool. It would not install , it said for xp only. I also checked my registry setting . It was already on 0. Any more suggestions left out there. thanks in advance.


----------



## MrPatachou

Hi
First, thanks a lot for all your answers. UNFORTUNATELY, they don't do the trick for me.

1 - The first solution, using the resource kit tool, doesn't work. the "_ntrights +r SeNetworkLogonRight -u Guest_" and "_ntrights -r SeDenyNetworkLogonRight -u Guest_" fail and I get "***Error*** AddUserRightToAccount -1073741728", which probably doesn't mean much. The result is exactly the same in safe mode, safe mode with network, or normal mode.

2 - the restrictanonymous entry in the registry is already set to 0. So no changes there (although I've found several of them in different controlset folders - all set to 0 anyway).

3 - The last solution is out of the question since I can't access the policies directly, using XP home edition. 

The first solution should be the right one for XP home edition (allowing to set the policies via the resource kit tool), only if the commands are failing, what else can I do ? More importantly, why do these commands fail ?

Greg


----------



## johnwill

I'm going to close this post. When you have a problem please post a NEW thread for each person, it's much to confusing to have a bunch of issues in one thread. 

The folks that have pending issues here need to start their own threads so we can address them.


----------

